# prusik hitch and micro pulley



## Stihl066 (Oct 13, 2008)

if anyone has used the prusik hitch with a micro pulley to tend the tail of the rope, i would like to know how to tie in the pulley to the tail rope or how that works. pictures would be very great! thanks
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## oldirty (Oct 13, 2008)

pulley goes on the biner.

put one eye on the biner then the pulley, tie your knot/hitch around your climb line and then put the eye on the biner.


doing a search might find you some pics.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 13, 2008)

found a pic of my hitch climber. might not help but its a pic.


----------



## Stihl066 (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks that helps! i think i got it figured out! yea i am new to this new system of climbing! i retired my old seat saddle and bought a new Master Delux and the prusik and pulley


----------



## Ghillie (Oct 13, 2008)

Search function is your friend.

There are a lot of threads to help you out.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 15, 2008)

i put this pic on a different thread to but in case the OP doesnt see it, here it is.


----------



## Ghillie (Oct 15, 2008)

Thought you used some small cordage attached the climb line above your terminal knot to keep more slack out of the line when footlocking?

Is that an original bridge on your harness or did you add that?

Inquiring mind wanna know!


----------



## Ghillie (Oct 15, 2008)

Stihl066, here is a link to a thread with some more pictures of micro pulley setup. I think it is in the second page.


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 15, 2008)

Good for you for trying the newer system, once you get used to it you will never go back. The biggest adjustment I found was getting used to grabbing the rope over the hitch to advance. Traditional climbing you will leave a tail and adjust it to the length of your arms or pull. To advance you will pull under the hitch and slide it up to advance. With the closed system you pull over the hitch and the rope will fall through the hitch. Practice it a few dozen times in the yard and you will get it, be careful.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 15, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> Thought you used some small cordage attached the climb line above your terminal knot to keep more slack out of the line when footlocking?
> 
> Is that an original bridge on your harness or did you add that?
> 
> Inquiring mind wanna know!




that pulley trick you are talking about was something a respected climber passed on to me. 


that is some true blue with triplefisherman knots for termination. i did it. didnt really trust the one that came with the saddle.


for long ascend footlock i use a dual ascender. but i am thinking i am going to end up going with a length of small diameter line and a biner. easier on and off the rope than the dual ascender. cheaper too.


----------



## Stihl066 (Oct 16, 2008)

what is the best knot to use to tie the tail of the rope to the biner to clip on ur saddle.. i've just been using a bowline cuz its the only knot i know how to tie good that works for that


----------



## oldirty (Oct 16, 2008)

i go with the double fisherman now for terminating knot. was using the bowline. the double is a little neater than the bowline.


----------



## Stihl066 (Oct 16, 2008)

alrighty! thanks! i'll start practicing those so i can tie them in my sleep


----------



## md_tree_dood (Oct 17, 2008)

The double fisherman is the way to go for termination


----------



## Ghillie (Oct 17, 2008)

Scaffold knot is also referred to as the double fisherman's loop in the Climber's Companion.

I prefer to use the term "bend" where appropriate (joining rope/webbing ends) to try to keep the confusion down.


----------

